# שרשור סרטוני חתונה



## The Blue Fairy (22/11/12)

ובלי קשר - טדי הזה


----------



## Zorikit (22/11/12)

שרשור סרטוני חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
קיבלנו את סרטון החתונה שלנו ורציתי להראות לכן דוגמית ממנו וגם שתראו לנו את הסרטונים שלכן אם העלתן דוגמיות מתוכן.

הקרדיט הוא לאופיר קפון, זה צילום DSLR למי שתהתה ועל זה הייתי מוכנה להוסיף הרבה מאוד כסף.
אני מרוצה עד הגג. סיומת מושלמת לתמונות הנהדרות ולאלבומים היפייפים שלנו.


----------



## Zorikit (22/11/12)

תודה! טדי בהחלט משהו מיוחד, יש לו עכשיו אחות 
חדשה....


----------



## The Blue Fairy (22/11/12)

תמונה?


----------



## Zorikit (22/11/12)

בטח סליחה, 
אגב, היא אימצה אותנו ולא להיפך. היא ממש דנדשה, מאתמול


----------



## Zorikit (22/11/12)

אוי. אין לי מושג למה תפוס העלה אותה הפוך! 
סליחה :/


----------



## The Blue Fairy (22/11/12)

יווו איזו בובה, איך אני אוהבת את הבטן הורדרדה 
שלהם! היא נראית גורה


----------



## Zorikit (22/11/12)

היא בהחלט גורה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (22/11/12)

מקסימים! 
בטח שאת מרוצה, יש בהחלט ממה 
איך אני אוהבת לראות סרטוני חתונה  מחכה כבר בקוצר רוח לשלי


----------



## כרמל יהלום (22/11/12)

אהההה אז גם אני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) 
צחי אשר המושלם!!!!!!!!!!!

טיזר חתונה


----------



## FayeV (23/11/12)

וואו, זה אחד הסרטים המושקעים שראיתי!


----------



## m e i t u l (23/11/12)

אחד הסרטים השווים!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (23/11/12)

כיף להסתכל בכל פעם מחדש


----------



## ronitvas (23/11/12)

מדהים! 
וכמה שאת מושלמת!!! 
כיף להיזכר


----------



## Natalila (24/11/12)

כיף להיזכר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מהמם


----------



## כרמל יהלום (24/11/12)

תודה בנות


----------



## Bobbachka (24/11/12)

כרמל יא מהממת! 
הסרטון הזה הוא פשוט רגע אחד גדול של נחת


----------



## רויתי6 (25/11/12)

איזה מרגש המפגש!!   מקסים מקסים


----------



## Nooki80 (25/11/12)

כרמלוש! 
איך אני אוהבת את הסרט שלכם!
כ"כ מגניב, שמח ומרגש.
עוד שנייה אני משתינה בתחתונים מרוב התרגשות כשרואים את המפגש שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (לא, לא באמת, אל תדאגי יש זמן עד שנגיע למצב הגריאטרי הזה).


----------



## איריתסדרה (26/11/12)

מושלם!!


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (23/11/12)

שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קבלנו ממש לפני יומיים, אפילו החתן עוד לא ראה את זה (מילואים וכאלה...)

קרדיט לדוקו ארט המקסימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תהנו


----------



## The Blue Fairy (23/11/12)

בעלך הרג אותי מצחוק 
נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה ממש כיפית


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## ronitvas (23/11/12)

סרט מקסים ומרגש 
ואפשר לראות פה את השמלה "הראשית" שהיא מאוד מאוד מחמיאה!!!


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

נכון?? 
תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני ממש מתגעגעת אליה


----------



## Natalila (24/11/12)

לייק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צחקתי המון...

"מה אתה עושה?"


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

אין, הוא אדיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וזה גם היה ממש ככה..


----------



## FayeV (24/11/12)

מעולה!


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

תודה


----------



## Zorikit (24/11/12)

מהמם. איך את יפה!


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## Bobbachka (24/11/12)

איזה יופי של סרט!!! 
אהבתי++++


----------



## shirit241 (25/11/12)

אחד הסרטים השווים! מקסים ומרגש


----------



## Discordi (24/11/12)

לנו היו שניים 
אחד פתיחה ואחד סיכום, או משהו כזה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שניהם מוצלחים, כל אחד בסגנון שלו.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFqtkYqYVB8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjYlibrROAY

אני אצפה בשלך אחרי שבעלי יתעורר.


----------



## Zorikit (24/11/12)

גם לנו יש שניים כאלו 
אני אעלה מתישהו אחד מהם, החלק של ההכנות והמפגש נראו לי יותר מעניינים תמיד...


----------



## Natalila (24/11/12)

איך אני אוהבת קליפים של חתונה... 
אהבתי מאוד


----------



## shirit241 (25/11/12)

אהבתי


----------



## The Blue Fairy (25/11/12)

מקסימים


----------



## ronitvas (25/11/12)

מרגש! 
איזה יפה את - תענוג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השמלה מהממת! כיף להיזכר....


----------



## Natalila (24/11/12)

איזה סרטון מרגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין השיר הזה בהתחלה הורג אותי... תמיד אני בוכה ממנו... זה מהסרט מחוברים לחיים נכון?


----------



## Zorikit (24/11/12)

תודה! זה מפס הקול של הסרט "אמי-לי" 
וגם אותי הוא הורג.


----------



## FayeV (24/11/12)

קליפ הפתיחה שלנו 
מקווה שהסאונד עבר בסדר, אני במחשב בלי רמקולים.


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

מקסים ממש


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (24/11/12)

מקסים ממש


----------



## coffeetoffy (24/11/12)

את לא נראית כמו ליצן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חמודים!


----------



## shirit241 (25/11/12)

איזה קליפ מקסים


----------



## The Blue Fairy (25/11/12)

איזה חמודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אותי ממש הצחיק ה"את לא נראית כמו ליצן"


----------



## Nooki80 (25/11/12)

מקסימים! 
אוף אתם כל כך מקסימים!
ורואים את ההתרגשות של שניכם, וזה כ"כ יפה!


----------



## ronitvas (25/11/12)

איזה מצחיקים אתם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחלה קליפ!


----------



## FayeV (26/11/12)

המון המון תודה לכולן! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ערב לפני החתונה השבעתי אותו שאם האיפור שלי יצא נורא\אני אראה כמו ליצן (כי אני לא מבינה שום דבר באיפור), שיגיד לי


----------



## onestylishbride (24/11/12)

ושלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה הקליפ פתיחה, הקליפ סיום לא ברשת, אבל הוא האהוב עליי 
הוא כולו בשחור לבן...

http://vimeo.com/48384181

תודה על השרשור


----------



## simplicity83 (24/11/12)

מהמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו תמיד אני אוהבת כל דבר שקשור לחתונה המושלמת שלכם, ובכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והטלפתיה בינינו כבר מפחידה אותי, כמו שסיפרתי לך זה השיר של הקליפ שלנו (שעוד לא קיבלנו).


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (25/11/12)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שיר מהמם


----------



## yael rosen (25/11/12)

שמעי זה מקסים!!!!! 
איזה שיר מושלם
איזו חתונה יפה
איזה זוג מתוק
וכלה - הורסת.

סחטיין!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (25/11/12)

בחירת שיר מעולה! 
והכל נראה מקסים


----------



## Nooki80 (25/11/12)

איזה עונג! 
מעוצב לעילא ומצולם לעילא. הכל (כולל אתכם) כ"כ יפה


----------



## onestylishbride (26/11/12)

תודה רבה איזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










|חיבוק


----------



## ronitvas (25/11/12)

אני את שלי כבר אמרתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אח אח.....


----------



## Bobbachka (24/11/12)

גם שלנו!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יא אללה, איזה כיף להיזכר.

על הוידאו אמונים הצוות של דני קרסיקוב מצילום אהבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הסרט של אנה ואיציק


----------



## Natalila (24/11/12)

למה אף פעם לא ראיתי את זה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
זה מקסים


----------



## כנפיים לבנות (25/11/12)

מהמם


----------



## Zorikit (25/11/12)

מקסים! אני מתה על השיר הזה 
ואת כל כך יפה, שזה כואב...


----------



## The Blue Fairy (25/11/12)

את כזו מהממת


----------



## כרמל יהלום (25/11/12)

יפיווופה!!!!! 
קליפ מהמם!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (25/11/12)

מקסים ואהבתי את השיר מאוד!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/11/12)

תודה יקרות!


----------



## ronitvas (25/11/12)

מהממת! 
והסרט מקסים!!
הלכתי לאיבוד ב"גבעת בטיח".... גן אדית וולפסון כשהייתי בת שלוש. וראיתי שם הופעה של עופרה חזה...
בקיצור, מעבר לזה שהקליפ מקסים, הוא גם העלה חוויות ילדות יפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (או יפות פחות...)


----------



## Bobbachka (24/11/12)

מקסים ומרגש 
הסצנה עם הסבים שלך הרגה אותי.... מרגש בטירוף!


----------



## Zorikit (25/11/12)

תודה יקירה


----------



## Nooki80 (25/11/12)

יפה! 
כבר אמרתי לך שיש לכם צילומים עם נופים מעלפים!
אהבתי לראות אותך מתרגשת עד דמעות, אמיתי ומרגש.
ושאני לא אתחיל לדבר על הדובון קוטב שלכם... כוכב שאין דברים כאלה!


----------



## Zorikit (25/11/12)

תודה רבה  טדי באמת מיוחד!


----------

